# Is this a poison bottle?



## grime5 (Oct 11, 2007)

[align=center]*I was wondering if this is a poison bottle & how much it may be worth. The texture is only on three sides of the bottle.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*[/align]


----------



## jagee44 (Oct 11, 2007)

It looks like one.  How tall is it and is there any embossing on it?


----------



## grime5 (Oct 11, 2007)

There's no writing on it, but it is 5 inches tall.


----------



## jagee44 (Oct 11, 2007)

I think it is a poison.  I am no expert though.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 12, 2007)

Those bottles came in 4 sizes and in amber, cobalt, green, and clear. They held different liquids which were listed on the label. I have seen the clear ones with alcohol labels, the green ones with witch hazel, the cobalt ones with milk of magnesia and the amber ones with cod liver oil. Like I said I have seen the labels mention on the colors I mentioned but that does not mean they were not used for other things also.


----------

